# DNS not resolving on Dataone



## valtea (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello,
I'm using Dataone and my ip is 117.199.64.* and that i have configures my modem as a pppOE and it connects by itself (dont need to create another connection etc)
Today it seems my dns server is down. I can access websites ip i know the ip address only.
I connected to my shell account (though putty using the ip address) and then manually Host domain.com all the websites that i need to visit then add them to my hosts file. .I have check *www.dnsserverlist.org/ and they have suggested the following dns server
DNS Server 1 (Primary)
69.111.95.106
DNS Server 2 (Secondary)
206.196.151.153
DNS Server 3 (Tertiary)
69.111.95.107

My problem is still isint fixed (as it cannot resolve itself.


```
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out
> server 164.100.17.3
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server:  [164.100.17.3]
Address:  164.100.17.3

> google.com
Server:  [164.100.17.3]
Address:  164.100.17.3

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [164.100.17.3] timed-out
> server 164.100.3.1
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server:  [164.100.3.1]
Address:  164.100.3.1

> google.com
Server:  [164.100.3.1]
Address:  164.100.3.1

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [164.100.3.1] timed-out
> server  206.14.192.60
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server:  [206.14.192.60]
Address:  206.14.192.60

> yahoo.com
Server:  [206.14.192.60]
Address:  206.14.192.60

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [206.14.192.60] timed-out
> server 69.111.95.106
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server:  [69.111.95.106]
Address:  69.111.95.106

> yahoo.com
Server:  [69.111.95.106]
Address:  69.111.95.106

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [69.111.95.106] timed-out
> yahoo.com
```

Can someone help me. I know that 164.100.17.3 is open and its accepting dns request, but how do i use it, I have tried setting it in my LAN tcpip DNS section. (My lan IP is 192.168.1.3, my modem is 192.168.1.1) and my modem doesn't have option to set the dns server.

Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

why not giving *OpenDNS* a try  see if that helps,

Infact in our case I am forced to use *OpenDNS (208.67.222.222) + DataOne (61.1.96.71) +  OpenNIC (58.6.115.43)* all 3gether to get some what performance  however still some time problem is coming up but this is doing better than any other DNS setup for me at-least 

Too much problem with DNS of late as none of OpenDNS / ISP default / OpenNIC alone is able work properly


----------



## valtea (Jul 5, 2008)

*bsnlbroadbandinfo.blogspot.com/2006/04/dns-servers-for-dataone-users.html

The post here helped me.


> The following are the main DNS servers for BSNL Broadband.
> 61.1.96.69
> 61.1.64.65
> 61.1.96.71
> Use any two of this IPs are DNS server.


I used the 3rd one


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

@valtea

What is your modem type ?? as modem should have DNS settings option


----------



## valtea (Jul 5, 2008)

beetel 220BX


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 5, 2008)

Ain't that what Airtel offers to its customers?


----------



## valtea (Jul 5, 2008)

yupos.. i gt it from a friend who was using airtel broadband in hyderabad.


----------

